
Show HN: Qoins' new iOS app. Round up purchases to pay debt - natwash2
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/qoins-pay-off-debt-spare-change/id1191247185?ls=1&mt=8
======
SassCode
what makes this different then any of the other systems already on the market.

~~~
natwash2
Great question!

Most other "round up" apps send your money towards savings or investing. The
problem is that most people pay 6%+ interest on their various forms of debt,
while barely earning a 1% interest from a savings account.

We send out payments towards debt, which helps people pay it off an average of
2 years early, and save $1600+ on interest.

